# vag commander 1.4 will not communicate



## turbobugger (Jan 26, 2008)

does anyone have vag commander 1.4
I bought one and none of the channels will communicate
when i start up the program it says DOG INIT failed
DOG INITIATION FAILED
the com port works and the lights blink when I try to open a channel
But the channel will not connect? I wonder why
I have tryed all version 1.4 2.1 3.0 4.5 and 5.1
I tryed 2 different pcs and still nothing. The lights are blinking on the vagcom but it does not open the channel ever!


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: vag commander 1.4 will not communicate (turbobugger)*

Have you tried posting on the Vag com forum? Trying starting a thread in there I'll bet there is a bit more traffic in that area of this site. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: vag commander 1.4 will not communicate (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_Have you tried posting on the Vag com forum? Trying starting a thread in there I'll bet there is a bit more traffic in that area of this site. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


No reason to send him there, Its not a Ross Tech product. 
They make it pretty clear that the forum is strictly for VAG-COM products only.
Clearly this is a case of a failed third party cable.
Contact the manufacture, most likely you'll need to send it back as its firmware is damaged.
Happens quite frequently when someone updates.
I make a copy of my firmware and keep it as a backup. I won't get into details about it. As my cable is not a Vag-commander.
Best of luck.


----------



## jpskate8 (Feb 27, 2005)

Did you ever have any luck with this?


----------



## VR6 Manny (Feb 2, 2007)

Having the same issue, wondering if you ever found out how to get it to work.

Thanks


----------

